# Sandra Ahrabian - Wie unabsichtlich sind Nipslips wirklich?



## Katzun (21 März 2010)

Wie unabsichtlich sind Nipslips wirklich?

Ihr kennt ja alle die Bilder von sandra ahrabian, in ihrem grünen kleid wo "ausversehen" der träger runterrutscht.

jetzt schaut euch mal das video von ihr an, entweder täusche ich mich, oder der typ (was der designer von dem kleid ist) versucht krampfhaft ihre brust freizulegen, besonders fällt es bei 0:25 min auf 

wenn das mal nicht vorher abgesprochen war 


​



hier ist das video nochmal in besserer qualität

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=143603


----------



## Q (22 März 2010)

er macht ja fast alles richtig  :thx: für die nette Idee!


----------



## itsjustme (22 März 2010)

Klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Ob DAS allerdings geklappert hat ;-)
Die Welt hat weißgott größere Probleme als "unehrliches" TV - rechnet hier ernsthaft einer damit, im Fernsehn die "Wahrheit" aufs Brot geschmiert zu bekommen....? Egal ob jetzt Nachrichten oder Doku.


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

jeder wie er´s braucht!!!

aber heiß isse trotzdem de sandra


----------



## tert (9 Juli 2013)

Great ! Thanks !!!


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Kann man es ihm verübeln? Was würden wir nicht alles tun, um einmal an Sandras Kleidchen zu ziehen?!


----------



## markusdortmund (23 Juli 2013)

Danke schön


----------



## CobrA_SK (1 Sep. 2013)

nice, thanks


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Also ich würde es an seiner Stelle wohl auch so machen^^


----------



## haduken123 (6 Okt. 2013)

danke für den post!!


----------

